# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Central hidroeléctrica de Alqueva II

## F. Lázaro

Ahí va una buena colección de imágenes de la construcción de central de Alqueva II que acabo de encontrar publicadas en la página web de EDP - Energias de Portugal, la que antaño se conocía como Electricidade de Portugal. Creo que ya se puso en el hilo de Alqueva, pero por si acaso, recordar que consta de 2 grupos reversibles de 130/110 MW en modo turbina/bomba respectivamente con una producción media anual de 450 GWh

http://www.a-nossa-energia.edp.pt/ce...e=fotos_videos
http://www.a-nossa-energia.edp.pt/ce...e=info_tecnica

----------

Jonasino (06-mar-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------

ARAGORM (06-mar-2016),Jonasino (06-mar-2016),Los terrines (06-mar-2016),perdiguera (06-mar-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016),willi (07-mar-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------

ARAGORM (06-mar-2016),Jonasino (06-mar-2016),Los terrines (06-mar-2016),perdiguera (06-mar-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016),willi (07-mar-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------

ARAGORM (06-mar-2016),Jonasino (06-mar-2016),Los terrines (06-mar-2016),perdiguera (06-mar-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016),willi (07-mar-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------

Jonasino (06-mar-2016),Los terrines (06-mar-2016),perdiguera (06-mar-2016),willi (07-mar-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------

Jonasino (06-mar-2016),Los terrines (06-mar-2016),perdiguera (06-mar-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016),willi (07-mar-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------

Jonasino (06-mar-2016),Los terrines (06-mar-2016),perdiguera (06-mar-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016),willi (07-mar-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------

Jonasino (06-mar-2016),Los terrines (06-mar-2016),perdiguera (06-mar-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016),willi (07-mar-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------

Jonasino (06-mar-2016),Los terrines (06-mar-2016),perdiguera (06-mar-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016),willi (07-mar-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------

Jonasino (06-mar-2016),Los terrines (06-mar-2016),perdiguera (06-mar-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016),willi (07-mar-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------

Asteriom (06-mar-2016),JMTrigos (07-mar-2016),Jonasino (06-mar-2016),Los terrines (06-mar-2016),perdiguera (06-mar-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016),willi (07-mar-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------

Asteriom (06-mar-2016),JMTrigos (07-mar-2016),Jonasino (06-mar-2016),Los terrines (06-mar-2016),perdiguera (06-mar-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016),willi (07-mar-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------

Asteriom (06-mar-2016),JMTrigos (07-mar-2016),Jonasino (06-mar-2016),Los terrines (06-mar-2016),perdiguera (06-mar-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016),willi (07-mar-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------

Asteriom (06-mar-2016),JMTrigos (07-mar-2016),Jonasino (06-mar-2016),Los terrines (06-mar-2016),perdiguera (06-mar-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016),willi (07-mar-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Muy buena documentación la que has colgado F.Läzaro. Ya ni me acordaba que estaban haciendo esta obra. Gracias

----------

Asteriom (06-mar-2016)

----------

